# What Photo Sharing Service?



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

This is quickly becoming my most visited section of the forum after my DSLR purchase so I thought I'd add another thread with another question.

There are so many photo sharing sites it's not even funny. I'm just wondering what you guys think are the best. I just want to upload pictures that I want to share with family & friends. I'd prefer a service where they remain my IP instead of handing over all the rights to use them although I'm not intending to make any money out of this at all. 

Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Dropbox is pretty good, 2gb free


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

I use Flickr not had any problems and can choose sizes ..


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Flickr for photosharing site. You can restrict access, to an extent, and don't give up copyright and it's a great service/site to use.


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

I like smug mug.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

g+ has one of the best photographer communities, flickr has been "dying" for a while now. There are *lots* of alternatives, depends a lot on what you want to do. Post photos to forums? Share select pics with select people? Archive?

Personally I use 23hq, they don't compress and I get lots of space for minimal numbers. G+ is where the photos get showcased, though.
500px is also supposed to be rather good.

- Bret


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> g+ has one of the best photographer communities, flickr has been "dying" for a while now. There are *lots* of alternatives, depends a lot on what you want to do. Post photos to forums? Share select pics with select people? Archive?
> 
> Personally I use 23hq, they don't compress and I get lots of space for minimal numbers. G+ is where the photos get showcased, though.
> 500px is also supposed to be rather good.
> ...


500PX is on another level - some very impressive photos on there!


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

I use Flickr for all general sharing, but also use 500px for what I think are my best shots, for an online portfolio type thing. Both are good in their own right.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Andy_Wigan said:


> I use Flickr for all general sharing, but also use 500px for what I think are my best shots, for an online portfolio type thing. Both are good in their own right.


I am the same and am very happy with both. I pay for flickr but use the free version of 500px.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like Dropbox is for me. I set up an account when I bought my Galaxy S3 - I didn't realise I was publicly sharing the entire contents of the 'My Pictures' folder on my laptop. Needless to say that feature has been disabled!

I've got 48GB of space on Dropbox so it'll take a while for me to fill it up.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> g+ has one of the best photographer communities, flickr has been "dying" for a while now. There are *lots* of alternatives, depends a lot on what you want to do. Post photos to forums? Share select pics with select people? Archive?
> 
> Personally I use 23hq, they don't compress and I get lots of space for minimal numbers. G+ is where the photos get showcased, though.
> 500px is also supposed to be rather good.
> ...


In what sense is Flickr dying? Just loosing popularity? I've use it mainly out of habit for sharing my photos/albums amongst friends. Am never adverse to trying new things though 

Is G+ community as in you & your "friends" or is it a worldwide intertwined thing like Flickr, etc?

Have just signed up for 500px and some of the stuff is :doublesho


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Flikr doesn't work well with tapa talk I find.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

on G+ I have 2.2k followers at the moment, and the more you interact, the more you get. But without interaction, you don't get any action.

OTOH, if you want 3000 decent 'togs I can throw six circles your way and at least one shot per day/hour/minute (depending on your level) will blow your mind. Never have I been exposed to such a constant stream of good-to-excellent photography like this. And it's always there! 

Flickr has annoyed a lot of people unnecessarily and yahoo essentially seemed to not give a toss for a very long time. That might have changed again recently (Thomas Hawk has several good blogposts on the situation and has been following it) but from here, it's an uphill battle for them. 500px has become one of the go-to sites for excellent photography IMO and flickr has lost that. It's also lost a lot of the community stuff and some of the stories about data deletion are scary.

I like my 23hq as it's cheap and good. Don't need much else 

- Bret


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> on G+ I have 2.2k followers at the moment, and the more you interact, the more you get. But without interaction, you don't get any action.
> 
> OTOH, if you want 3000 decent 'togs I can throw six circles your way and at least one shot per day/hour/minute (depending on your level) will blow your mind. Never have I been exposed to such a constant stream of good-to-excellent photography like this. And it's always there!
> 
> ...


You can throw the circles my way! I've started using it a bit more - although I am not sure they'll appreciate the amount of motorsport photos I've taken in the last 2 weeks hehe.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

damn, I'm trying to + people into here and it don't work 

I'll reshare some circles again along with some suggestions (big ones are the circles from Gailen Mapes, Rinus Bakker with the HQSP project and Peter From) over there just as soon as I'm done with today's processing. 10% keep rate and I'm being stingy. That's enough. Considering I took well over 200 shots in 2 hours 

- Bret


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> damn, I'm trying to + people into here and it don't work
> 
> I'll reshare some circles again along with some suggestions (big ones are the circles from Gailen Mapes, Rinus Bakker with the HQSP project and Peter From) over there just as soon as I'm done with today's processing. 10% keep rate and I'm being stingy. That's enough. Considering I took well over 200 shots in 2 hours
> 
> - Bret


I took 2,300 photos at the drifting on Saturday - keeper rate is getting way too high so need to be stricter! lol.

What is HQSP? I keep seeing it on G+


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

High quality sharing project. The circles and stream from that are pretty good but tend to be maybe 50% photographic, which is kinda nice (I'd been linked to the spitfire rebuild thread two days before I got it on a forum) but also not necessarily what you're looking for. Having said that, if you create the circle and say "nothing in my main stream", then you can go find it when you want it.

I'm surprised consistently also by the community on there, where people will ask questions and get decent answers by default. Doesn't mean you're going to get answers to "where was it?" on landscape photos, though 

- Bret


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

any tips on how to post dropbox pics on here guys?? im struggling!!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

VAG-hag said:


> any tips on how to post dropbox pics on here guys?? im struggling!!


It's so easy I did it by accident!

Nah, it's not the easiest to work out what's going on. There's a 'get link' icon to click on which give you a link that will publish the pictures folder. It's not obvious. After that anything in the folder will be publicly available but I think you need the random URL to access it. I'll try and post a screenshot later when I'm at home if you still need help.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

flickr, but then I have my own webspace aswell that I use for ebay or photo links on here


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Nanoman said:


> It's so easy I did it by accident!
> 
> Nah, it's not the easiest to work out what's going on. There's a 'get link' icon to click on which give you a link that will publish the pictures folder. It's not obvious. After that anything in the folder will be publicly available but I think you need the random URL to access it. I'll try and post a screenshot later when I'm at home if you still need help.


cheers Nanoman, ill keep trying. thought id done all that jazz needed.... grrr


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Update - sorted it. cheers Nanoman.... need to resize before I upload though


----------

